
In light of Covid-19, which industries might struggle in the coming years? - Sumitmic
https://www.quora.com/Based-on-the-data-and-trends-you-ve-analyzed-and-in-light-of-COVID-19-which-industries-might-struggle-in-the-coming-years/answer/Brett-King-4?ch=99&share=84581fa2&srid=uQDqk
======
quik45quik5
Medicine and Pharma Insurance Finance and banking FMCG E commerce Supply chain
and logistics E learning and related industry.

